# Osage selfbow



## CallMaker (Apr 2, 2006)

Here is an osage selfbow I made. It is 64" long and pulls 49# at my draw length. The tips are cow horn.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 2, 2006)

OH MAN!!!!! That is a beauty! Not that I need another bow, but I would love to have one like it. Do you sell them?

Did you harvest the wood yourself or did you buy a stave? That looks like a perfect stave it came from.

Keep up the great work and let us see more of 'em please.


----------



## CallMaker (Apr 2, 2006)

Naw, I don't sell them. Too much hassle with federal Excise tax for me. 
I traded for that stave, a real shortage of osage here in Washington.  I swapped a yew stave for it, THAT I have lots of. I believe this one came from Alabama as I recall.
Here is a little yew kids bow and accessories. My Bride did some woodburning on this one.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Apr 2, 2006)

cool looking osage bow


----------



## Buck111 (Apr 3, 2006)

Mighty nice work ! Did you make the flemish twist string also?


----------



## CallMaker (Apr 3, 2006)

The strings are my Bride's work. I have way too many thumbs for that kind of stuff. Just like the woodburning...

Ed


----------



## ShawnD (Feb 19, 2008)

*good looking bow*

i shoot self bows myself any chance of a lesson or twoi am verry intrested in makeing a bow like that  let me know if u can help me   thanks  





CallMaker said:


> Here is an osage selfbow I made. It is 64" long and pulls 49# at my draw length. The tips are cow horn.


----------



## CallMaker (Feb 19, 2008)

I am a bit far away from GA to be giving lessons but thanks for asking.

Were I you I would purchase the Traditional Bowyers Bible, Volumes I & II. They contain everything one would need to know about crafting wood bows.

Ed


----------



## OkieHunter (Feb 20, 2008)

She's a beauty for sure


----------

